# Một cặp nhẫn cưới giá bao nhiêu? Đâu là giới hạn ngân sách hợp lý cho các cặp đôi



## trangsuckimcuong (29/7/22)

Một cặp nhẫn cưới giá bao nhiêu? Đâu là giới hạn ngân sách hợp lý cho các cặp đôi
Với cặp nhẫn cưới bao nhiêu tiền thì việc chọn mẫu thiết kế thì chất liệu nhẫn cũng là một trong những điểm quan trọng nhất khi mua nhẫn cưới. Có khá nhiều vật liệu được sử dụng để làm nhẫn cưới, dưới đây là những loại chất liệu làm nhẫn cưới thông dụng nhất và được sắp xếp tăng dần theo độ quý và hiếm.

Nhẫn cưới bao gồm các chất liệu nào?
Nhẫn cưới chất liệu vàng vàng

Ngày nay 1 cặp nhẫn cưới giá bao nhiêu bằng vàng đang trở nên rất phổ biến trong các đám cưới. Với việc dễ lựa chọn kiểu dáng và kích thước, vàng còn là một chất liệu giá trị có thể dùng làm của hồi môn. Chất liệu bằng vàng mang lại cho chiếc nhẫn cưới  một sự hào nhoáng, có độ tuổi và màu sắc tuyệt vời. Với 1 cặp nhẫn cưới giá bao nhiêu màu vàng còn tượng trưng cho ánh nắng, sự ấm áp mà các cặp đôi sẽ trao cho nhau trong cuộc sống hôn nhân.

1 cặp nhẫn cưới giá bao nhiêu mà các cặp đôi nên sở hữu

1 cặp nhẫn cưới giá bao nhiêu mà các cặp đôi nên sở hữu

Mua ngay: Cặp nhẫn cưới Eternity NCC0005

Xem thêm: Nhẫn cưới bạch kim - Khi kỷ vật thể hiện đẳng cấp, gu thẩm mỹ sang trọng và vị thế của bạn

Nhẫn cưới chất liệu vàng trắng

Nếu bạn yêu thích chất liệu vàng nhưng lại không có hứng thú với màu vàng truyền thống và muốn 1 màu sáng tươi sáng hơn thì nhẫn cưới đôi vàng trắng được coi là sự chọn lựa hoàn hảo. Những mẫu nhẫn cưới đôi vàng trắng thường có thiết kế đơn giản, dễ phối hợp với trang phục, phụ kiện. Đồng thời 1 cặp nhẫn cưới giá bao nhiêu này cũng mang tính thiết thực về giá trị và có độ bền lâu dài theo thời gian. Một điểm nhấn nổi bật của nhẫn cưới đôi vàng trắng đó là sở hữu vẻ đẹp tinh khôi thích hợp với các đôi vợ chồng trẻ có lối sống hiện đại và trẻ trung. Màu trắng của nhẫn cưới đôi vàng trắng là biểu tượng cho tấm chân tình, tình yêu cao cả của các cặp đôi. Dù sau này có trải qua bao nhiêu sóng gió thì họ vẫn luôn đồng lòng để vượt qua.

1 cặp nhẫn cưới giá bao nhiêu là đẹp

1 cặp nhẫn cưới giá bao nhiêu là đẹp

Mua ngay: Cặp nhẫn cưới truyền thống NCC1002

Xem thêm: Top 10 cặp nhẫn cưới vàng trắng đẹp nhất 2021 - Lựa chọn của gu thẩm mỹ tinh tế và thanh lịch


Nhẫn cưới chất liệu vàng hồng

Nhẫn cưới vàng hồng là một trong những hợp kim của vàng nguyên chất, với một số kim loại khác như bạc, đồng. Màu sắc hồng phụ thuộc vào lượng đồng bên trong, màu hồng càng đậm thì lượng đồng càng nhiều và ngược lại. Nên thông thường, nhẫn cưới đôi vàng hồng thường sẽ rẻ hơn các loại vàng khác.

1 cặp nhẫn cưới giá bao nhiêu để có nhẫn cưới ưng ý

1 cặp nhẫn cưới giá bao nhiêu để có nhẫn cưới ưng ý

Mua ngay: Cặp nhẫn cưới hiện đại NCC2004

Xem thêm: Nhẫn cưới vàng hồng - Lựa chọn của các cặp đôi trẻ trung, thời thượng và cá tính



1 cặp nhẫn cưới giá bao nhiêu ?
Cô dâu chú rể nên chọn 1 cặp nhẫn cưới giá bao nhiêu là đẹp tùy vào khả năng kinh tế của mình. Nếu ngân sách thoải mái thì có thể chọn mua nhẫn vàng trắng, kim cương, hột xoàn… Đối với những cặp đôi muốn dành khoản ngân sách đó cho những việc khác thì chúng ta có thể chọn những cặp nhẫn cưới đẹp bằng chất liệu vàng khác nhau chúng có giá từ  đến dưới 8 đến 20 triệu đồng tùy vào chất liệu và cấu tạo của nhẫn cưới đẹp và các cặp đôi có thể để dành chi phí cho những vấn đề khác.

1 cặp nhẫn cưới giá bao nhiêu để sử dụng lâu dài

1 cặp nhẫn cưới giá bao nhiêu để sử dụng lâu dài

Mua ngay: Cặp nhẫn cưới kim cương NCC3012

Xem thêm: Nhẫn cặp vàng trắng - Biểu tượng tình yêu của giới trẻ hiện đại

Làm thế nào để chọn được 1 cặp nhẫn cưới giá bao nhiêu hợp với ngân sách
Trên thị trường hiện nay các kiểu nhẫn cưới thường thiết kế ra nhiều mẫu giống nhau. Nên rất khó để tìm được những cặp nhẫn cưới đẹp khác lạ ngoại thị trường. Vậy nên, bằng việc tìm kiếm đến những địa chỉ cửa hàng trang sức để có thể đặt thiết kế nhẫn cưới đẹp theo ý tưởng của bạn đưa ra.

Tierra Diamond là đơn vị đi đầu trong ngành thiết kế và chế tác nhẫn cưới kim cương cao cấp theo yêu cầu riêng của mỗi khách hàng. Tierra không ngừng trau dồi kiến thức và gu thẩm mỹ để sáng tạo ra những mẫu nhẫn cưới đẹp nói riêng và trang sức kim cương đơn giản, thanh lịch vượt thời gian, truyền tải được những câu chuyện và cảm xúc của khách hàng vào sản phẩm. Bên cạnh bản vẽ 2D, Tierra cung cấp thêm bản phối cảnh 3D chính xác, chuẩn mực tới từng chi tiết và hoàn hảo ở mọi góc nhìn. Tierra Diamond luôn chú trọng đào tạo đội ngũ thợ kim hoàn lành nghề, tỉ mỉ trau chuốt trong từng công đoạn, cập nhật công nghệ chế tác hiện đại trên thế giới, đầu tư dây chuyền máy móc như máy in 3D, máy cắt laser,... để sản phẩm ra đời có độ hoàn hảo tuyệt đối từ thiết kế đến thi công.

Là một trong những đơn vị có giá và chính sách thu đổi cạnh tranh nhất hiện nay trên thị trường và là đơn vị liên kết mạng lưới kim cương toàn cầu được chứng nhận bởi GIA, Tierra Diamond có một nguồn tìm kiếm kim cương cực kỳ lớn và uy tín, đáp ứng bất kỳ nhu cầu nào của khách hàng. Đến với Tierra, bạn có thể dễ dàng theo dõi toàn bộ quy trình thiết kế và chế tác diễn ra ngay tại cửa hàng và đội ngũ tư vấn viên trực tiếp 1:1 sẵn sàng giúp tìm ra phương án tối ưu chi phí nhất dựa trên giá trị thực mà khách hàng mong đợi.
Xem thêm chi tiết:https://www.tierra.vn/news/mot-cap-nhan-cuoi-gia-bao-nhieu-dau-la-gioi-han-ngan-sach-hop-ly-cho-cac-cap-doi-381


----------

